# Whole chicken cut up, help!



## goat largon (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys, I bought a whole chicken today thinking it would be WHOLE, but tonight when I went to put in in the brine I realized it was cut up.  I put in in the brine anyways.  How should I cook it tomorrow?  I planned on doing a beer can.  Can I just smoke it as parts, will it still come out ok or will some of it dry out?  I'm new to chickens, a little lost here...  Thanks for any input!  BTW, tried Jeff's country style ribs tonight, amazing!


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 29, 2012)

It will be fine. Wings will be done sooner than the rest. Check temps in the thighs and breasts. The brine will keep it from drying out.

  Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2012)

If your Smoker will go to 300*F use that. Breast IT should be 165*F, Thighs and Legs 175*F. If the higher temp is not possible, Smoke at 225-250*F and pull them 10* shy of done and finish on the Grill or 425*F Oven to crisp the skin...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

You will want to brine chicken if its whole or cut up. We don't eat the skin so we don't worry about getting it crisp.

but if you want it crisp then you will need to smoke at higher temp or like chef JJ said finish on hot grill.

Just don't over cook it . That when it drys out


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 30, 2012)

Since this post is over 12 hours old and you had apparently already put the chicken in the brine before you posted, I'm probably a little late in mentioning that 3-4 hours is AMPLE time for brining chix parts. If they've been in there all night, give them a good soak in fresh water, changing the water every half hour for a total of 2 hours. Even then, go easy in the salt in your rub.

As for the difference between a whole bird and a package of parts.... well now you know.

I won't try to give any advice on the smoking aspect, as you've already received some great suggestions. All I will suggest is for next time search for either "beer can chicken" or (my personal favorite) "spatchcock chicken".

Good luck and let us know how it turned out!!


----------



## goat largon (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!  Chicken was good but too salty.  Psyched to have a do over, I think I'll have it dialed in next time!  Smoked 275 for 1.5 hours to 165, beautiful color when done, very tender.  Used cherry only, that had a good flavor.  I smoked it on my weber kettle 22.5" using half of the grate.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> If your Smoker will go to 300*F use that. Breast IT should be 165*F, Thighs and Legs 175*F. If the higher temp is not possible, Smoke at 225-250*F and pull them 10* shy of done and finish on the Grill or 425*F Oven to crisp the skin...JJ


X2 - great advice


----------



## frosty (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like a success!  Great job, and keep learning your smoker!


----------



## goat largon (Oct 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ-If I smoke at 300 then will the skins get crisp?  I usually pull the skin off but only because I don't like it if it's not crisp.


----------



## venture (Oct 1, 2012)

You will be fine with the info you have been given.  Also note that with parts, an hour or two in the brine will usually do the job as compared to the over-nighter for the whole bird.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2012)

Good job! Now remember to get the q view next time!


----------

